# Autotrail drop down monitor



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

After watching freeview TV for about 4 hours previous night, the next morning I switched on the monitor. It came on, flickered, went off, came on again then went off. Now no reversing camera, menu or TV signal. Looks like monitor itself as I was able to cable between output of the Obserview box and another TV and can see reversing camera picture.

Problem now is that we have found out that our dealer did not complete the MB&G paperwork and I have only found this out after going to another dealer to get it fixed. Our delaer has contacted Autotrail but still there is nothing in place to let me get this fixed under warranty somewhere local.

Anyone else experienced faulty monitor or not had MB&G paperwork completed?


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We had the same problem with our system, on our Miami - Brownhills tried several times to sort it out eventually having to fit a whole new system now working fine - maybe there was a dodgy batch


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

lufc said:


> After watching freeview TV for about 4 hours previous night, the next morning I switched on the monitor. It came on, flickered, went off, came on again then went off. Now no reversing camera, menu or TV signal. Looks like monitor itself as I was able to cable between output of the Obserview box and another TV and can see reversing camera picture.
> 
> Problem now is that we have found out that our dealer did not complete the MB&G paperwork and I have only found this out after going to another dealer to get it fixed. Our delaer has contacted Autotrail but still there is nothing in place to let me get this fixed under warranty somewhere local.
> 
> Anyone else experienced faulty monitor or not had MB&G paperwork completed?


What on earth is an MB&G! Sounds like a trade union or a 1960's sort of sports car to me.

SDA


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> lufc said:
> 
> 
> > After watching freeview TV for about 4 hours previous night, the next morning I switched on the monitor. It came on, flickered, went off, came on again then went off. Now no reversing camera, menu or TV signal. Looks like monitor itself as I was able to cable between output of the Obserview box and another TV and can see reversing camera picture.
> ...


MG & G is the insurance company behind post-manufacturer's warranty. They supply the third year on most new vans and the warranty on many second hand vans. It's the responsibility of the supplying dealer to complete the proposal form and introduce it into the system - which in this case they don't appear to have done, hence the problem outlined above. If it is a used van it could be that the dealer didn't bother paying the premium. However, as the OP has been in touch with Autotrail it's more than likely it's a new van - in which case the paperwork has been 'neglected' and the third year warranty subsequently not activated. It's clearly the dealer's responsibility now.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you TT a very erudite explanation, I now understand completely.

SDA


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Check the AV switcher in the cupboard... 
They are of real low quality and often fail... Worth a shot.....


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

The AV switcher seems to be OK, I can connect another monitor to the VCR output for revesing camera input and get a picture and similarly connect to the other AV output and get Freeview or DVD output, so either the unit is not supplying 12v to the monitor or the monitor is dead. There is only one cable to the monitor so power and AV must be in the same cable.

The fact that I cannot even get the menu to display on monitor points to a power issue.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi lufc, it might be worth checking the 8 pin connectors at each end ie at the monitor and into the Obserview control unit, for damage bent pins etc
We will try to help if we can, but there may be a few reasons for the problem.
If you need to contact us then please ring the technical people on (01482 678981) or send us a PM with your contact details.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Sargent said:


> Hi lufc, it might be worth checking the 8 pin connectors at each end ie at the monitor and into the Obserview control unit, for damage bent pins etc
> We will try to help if we can, but there may be a few reasons for the problem.
> If you need to contact us then please ring the technical people on (01482 678981) or send us a PM with your contact details.
> 
> ...


I have checked both ends and they are OK, the connector link to the monitor was taped up so it should have been fine. Is the 12v fed through this cable? If so which pins can I check?

All other VCR AV outputs are working does this indicate that the OBSERVIEW unit is OK or could it be the 12v output?

Waiting on my Autotrail warranty details before I can send it back.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi lufc, I will try to get the pin-out information tomorrow and post this for you. i will also ask SCS the supplier of the Obserview equipment to give you a call. 

I have sent you a PM.

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

Took van to local repair guy. He had a spare Obserview box and connected this up but still nothing on the monitor. He will be contacting SCS and MB&G on Monday to try to get monitor replaced.


----------

